# Need support for my friend`s photo competition!



## Iamasingularity (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi guys, I started this thread to help my friend get support for his photo competition. So there is this online camera retailer that is holding a competition for best photo of 2012 on facebook. He entered his photo and is pretty behind, perhaps 50+ votes from the Top 5. He`s a really nice guy, and wants to be a movie director in the future. Unfortunatley he doesn`t have any photography gear other than his worn out phone. So he borrowed his elder sister`s DSLR camera, and submitted his best shot. If you like his pic, then please vote for him here through this link: https://www.facebook.com/GreenHillCamera?sk=app_178956022151490
This is what his pic looks like once you join the page to vote.





There are other enteries as well and please vote for the pic if you like it, not because I asked you to. So anyone that finds my friend`s entry standing out of the others, please do show him your support by clicking the like button on his photo. If he wins, he will have a good piece of gear to start the projects, he has always dreamed of. Thank you for reading this, your time is much appreciated.


----------

